# Summer 2016 travel plans



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 24, 2016)

This is rather last minute, but does anyone have any travel plans (or would like to have travel plans) this coming end of May/June? I'm graduating college and would like to do a trip abroad before I start working for the rest of my life. Everything is super tentative at this point, but I'd like to visit Italy and probably other places around Europe.

Anyone interested, or have any trip suggestions if I do end up going?


----------



## M&F (Mar 24, 2016)

For a starter, you may be able to crib something from Negrek. (bonus: my VMs with Negrek contain a bunch of talk on South America, mostly Brazil.)


----------



## Stryke (Mar 24, 2016)

Europe is about as good as it gets, but have you thought about the Caribbean?


----------



## Negrek (Mar 25, 2016)

Unfortunately the only out-of-States travel I'm looking at this summer is potentially a short trip to Australia in July. Unless you're down for a tour of the US east coast, in which case sure, we can hang. :P

I've been around Europe a little, although I imagine there are a lot of other members who have more experience. What kinds of things are you interested in doing/seeing?

If you're going to Italy, I've heard very good things about the Cinque Terre; a couple friends of mine went there recently and had a great time. It's five little villages on the coast, which people hike or take the ferry between. So particularly good if you enjoy kind of outdoorsy stuff, beaches, the ocean, or a little small-town Italian culture (albeit very touristy). Definitely somewhere I plan to check out when I take my trip.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 27, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> For a starter, you may be able to crib something from Negrek. (bonus: my VMs with Negrek contain a bunch of talk on South America, mostly Brazil.)


Ah, thanks! I'll check those out as well.

(side note: Should I move this conversation over into Negrek's thread? Or is it cool here too? It's possibly going to be the same thing now.)



Stryke123 said:


> Europe is about as good as it gets, but have you thought about the Caribbean?


I'm more interested in Europe at this point, but maybe someday!



Negrek said:


> If you're going to Italy, I've heard very good things about the Cinque Terre; a couple friends of mine went there recently and had a great time. It's five little villages on the coast, which people hike or take the ferry between. So particularly good if you enjoy kind of outdoorsy stuff, beaches, the ocean, or a little small-town Italian culture (albeit very touristy). Definitely somewhere I plan to check out when I take my trip.


Oh my gosh yes Cinque Terre is wonderful! I've been to Italy once before and got to see it. We hiked from the fifth city to the third, then took the train back to the fifth (where we were staying) and the next morning, took the train to the second and hiked to the first. It is absolutely gorgeous and highly recommended - I hope you get to go!

As far as what I'm interested in doing/seeing, I wanted to see a few places in Italy that I missed the first time around, and want to go back to Italy in general because I loved it. Other than that, I like museums and historical things/places. I'm torn between trying to plan a bunch of daytrips to a LOT of different places, or picking one or two general areas and staying there for a while, because that is also awesome. I'm thinking for Italy, I might pick a place and stay there for a while, and make day trips from that "home base" kind of location. That sounds reasonable and not too exhaustive and what not :D

So, I've got the Italy part. Maybe if I picked another country to do that with too? Help there are so many wonderful options :D


----------

